# Concerned about Romysbaskets.....



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Does anyone know what has happened to our "Island Girl"? I have not seen her in the forum for a long time and am concerned....


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

She is been active 
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/members/romysbaskets.39197/


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi~! Yes I come on not as often as I work a full time job. Life is busy with 3 grandkids now but I am trying to work in more time here.


----------

